
Value of Body Parts – Workers' Comp Data - SQL2219
https://projects.propublica.org/graphics/workcomp-company
======
ta0n0n0
Not unheard of in other eras as well:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyfraith_Hywel#Compensation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyfraith_Hywel#Compensation)

------
throwawayornot
Home Depot - "Let's Skew This!"

------
kaffeemitsahne
I built a new PC, it cost me an arm and a leg [$223K].

